# Sports/Dance in Milan



## juliaschuessler (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone knew of any sports or dance groups in Milan suitable for a female, who is just looking for some exercise and fun...no really hard competitive stuff, just something perhaps a little challenging and inexpensive (aka free)!!

Thanks for your tips!
Julia


----------



## ICE1 (Nov 7, 2010)

juliaschuessler said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of any sports or dance groups in Milan suitable for a female, who is just looking for some exercise and fun...no really hard competitive stuff, just something perhaps a little challenging and inexpensive (aka free)!!
> 
> ...


Contact me if you are interested about dancing


----------

